

Ghost 0.5 milestone release - zmmz
http://blog.ghost.org/ghost-0-5/

======
ChikkaChiChi
I love the idea behind Ghost because they are building a proper next-gen
blogging platform beyond the wasteland of all the blog/CMSs of the 2000's that
saw Wordpress come out on top.

It's like they learned from all the mistakes of the past and are building
something future-oriented minus the bloat that came with the iterative
development of Wordpress

------
bovermyer
All kinds of awesome stuff in this release, thanks Ghost team!

Still sad that apps didn't make it into 0.5 as planned, but the API and the
new admin screen make up for that.

~~~
zmmz
Yes, this is the release that will get me using Ghost. I've been waiting for
them to introduce multi-user blogs for a while.

------
te_chris
I've been using ghost on
[http://christopherbull.name](http://christopherbull.name) for a while. It's
great. Initially it was a middleman site, but that just requrired too much
code to get setup. Hosted ghost is perfect for what I wanted: A simple place
to write.

------
carterehsmith
It would be useful to have something on the home page to tell the prospective
user "Why use Ghost and not WordPress, or X, or Y".

~~~
frankacter
I would settle for an Import from WordPress tool.

------
davis_m
I have been unsuccessful in finding a demo of the new default theme. Is that
available anywhere?

